# Size of raw bones?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Another raw newbie question....today at the butcher I got a bag of "chicken dumplings". Each "dumpling" has a little bone in it, about 4 inches long and as thick as a straw. Can GSDs eat these bones or are they too small? If they can eat them, are they an OK bone for dogs just easing into eating raw? I gave my dogs two dumplings each while I was cooking (to keep them from begging) but pulled the bones out since I wasn't sure.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anything chicken-wise is safe. They are soft and easily digested. The only problem would be too much bone given in one meal...need to balance the meat/bone/organ or you'll end up with hard or puddding poo.
Curious to know what is the dumpling? Yesterday someone posted chicken snot. I LOL'd at that one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll post a pic tomorrow. It was meat, some skin, and the little bone (with some cartilege type stuff on each end, I let them eat that). They also got some chunks of the steak I was cutting up, since I had more than could fit in my crock pot. I was more worried about them having too much meat and no bones. I don't think they've ever had an edible bone before so I'm not sure where to start, to make sure their stomachs can handle it. I give marrow bones but they don't actually eat those. I'm looking at buying some stuff with bone ground up in it, but would also like them to be OK digesting actual bones. Today the butcher had some whole birds for pretty cheap.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I'll post a pic tomorrow. It was meat, some skin, and the little bone (with some cartilege type stuff on each end, I let them eat that). They also got some chunks of the steak I was cutting up, since I had more than could fit in my crock pot. I was more worried about them having too much meat and no bones. I don't think they've ever had an edible bone before so I'm not sure where to start, to make sure their stomachs can handle it. I give marrow bones but they don't actually eat those. I'm looking at buying some stuff with bone ground up in it, but would also like them to be OK digesting actual bones. Today the butcher had some whole birds for pretty cheap.


Start with the fully ground product that has bone in to let their bellies adjust and build acidity. After they settle on it, start introducing the softer bones like chicken parts, turkey necks, that sort of thing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jane these are the "dumplings". Some are drumsticks but there are those larger chunks. The bones from the top are from some of the larger chunks I gave the dogs yesterday.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

thighs, and thigh bones? They should be fine for the dogs to chew.


----------

